# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Lindja e mengjesit - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*LINDJA E MENGJEZIT*


Lindja e mengjezit e shplodheshme
nje 
luge mjalt me arome pishe.
Rrezet e verdha te ndriteshme
te 
mahnisin, te kenaqin syte.

Lindja e mengjezit qiellor
mbeshtjell
c'do jete ne toke,
pambarim dhe lulet me rradhe
ne tere 
gjithesine si karvan.

Lindja e mengjezit e hijeshme
hije 
midis rrezesh dhe henes,
yjet levizin ne qiellin kthjellor gri,
malet
shtrijne krahet te pushtojne bukurine.

----------

